# Plastic tanks with a heat mat?



## Brians Ark (Oct 13, 2007)

Can i use a plastic tank with a heat mat?


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Brians Ark said:


> Can i use a plastic tank with a heat mat?


do you mean these Exo Terra - Products: Faunarium
If so then yes under the tank


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

ye heat mat under a plastic tank is fine.

Ben


----------



## Brians Ark (Oct 13, 2007)

Yea it would be a Exo Terra Faunarium. My dad owns a pet shop and i asked the rep and he said he wouldnt suggest it but he is prob just trying to make more money if i buy in glass vivarium's, thanks alot.


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

I used them with heat mats under for quarantine... no problems with them at all.


----------



## lindzey (Aug 5, 2007)

I have my baby blizzard in quarentine in a plastic tank and had no problems with heatmats underneath: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Brians Ark said:


> Yea it would be a Exo Terra Faunarium. My dad owns a pet shop *and i asked the rep* and he said he wouldnt suggest it but he is prob just trying to make more money if i buy in glass vivarium's, thanks alot.


 
i'd be more concerned about having a talking reptile. 




but yes, you can have a heat mat under a plastic tank as lots of people use faunariums and RUBs or Conticos with heatmats.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

yeah i have used faunariums with heat mats and they were fine


----------



## Brians Ark (Oct 13, 2007)

Meko said:


> i'd be more concerned about having a talking reptile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol a rep is sum1 from the wholesalers who comes to the shop every week to take your order. Thanks alot everyone!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

id love to live in a pet shop. itd be great. specially one witch sells herps.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

just incase there is any confusion...

are you certain he was not saying that he wouldnt recomend it without a stat?

I think all those who replied saying its ok are under the assumption you do intend to use a thermostat to keep the temp of the mat at safe levels.


----------



## Brians Ark (Oct 13, 2007)

No he just said that i couldnt use a heat mat with a plastic tanks. Yes i shall be using a stat


----------

